# Reptile shops and online shops?



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I find 99.9% of pet shops and reptile shops to be a huge rip off and they want to sell sell sell not caring if its really the suitable things for your reptiles.

But does anyone know any decent reptile shops or online shops? I'm looking for some new equipment. I got my last lot from Cold Blooded which is a really decent one and fairly good prices, but that's a bit of a drive from me and as they don't have a website I can't work out how much everything I want will be (I'm currently comparing places to get the best price).
Swell reptiles is currently no.1 on the online ones for me, pretty good prices and fast delivery.
Anyone else know of any other decent online ones?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I would agree with you for Swell, i order most of my equipment from there and its really good quality. Iv used blue lizard for frozen food, not sure about equipment but i got speedy delivery and their prices dont look too bad...no idea on quality though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Go a little easier on your local shop, online equipment vendors are pushing them out of business because people who own shops displaying reptiles can't afford to compete due to their overheads.

I know given my business its a little pot, kettle black, but I do like to support local shops when the opportunity arrises


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course there are some good shops - like Cold Blooded like I said, they were pretty good and have so many reptiles too, I bought my entire leo set up from there.
As for insects I buy them from pets at home just because it's close.

yeah I'm pretty much looking for a beardy set up, probably getting a viv from some one off here but need the stats etc and darn they are pricey! Got my last viv from swell and it was pretty cheap for a brand new one.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a look at Surrey Pet Supplies.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, am comparing everything.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

I love all these sweeping statments of rip of prices, shows a major lack of understanding of how things work. Theres rent, rates, electric, advertising, insurance, license, feeding, equioment, alarm cover, tax, accountants, admin, vat, staff costs, transport and so on befor you even take a wage yourself witch then has to go to pay rent, council tax, electric, gas, water, waste, tv license, car costs, food and so on and on and on.. and all this has to come out of a 40% or so mark up..
Im guessing as you mention cold blooded your in south essex? used to be a large number of shops in the area and now only a hand full because of the over heads and poor sales... infact i can think of 12 that have come and gone in the last 5 years and more that never got of the ground, and those still going are facing hard times.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Way to bite my head off. I do understand shops I've worked in shops before and I know it's a rip off MOST of the time. If it's not then why would some other shops be selling the same product for a LOT less?
Ok EG a pet store near me, is huge, got loads and loads of pet stuff and a small area of reptile stuff (no actual reptiles though). A habistat there, a dimmer one was 69.99 when you could get it in other shops for 40 and online for in the 30's. 
Clearly rip off. 
And obviously people will want to go to cheaper options because it's their money - no their understanding that they're spending.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> I love all these sweeping statments of rip of prices, shows a major lack of understanding of how things work. Theres rent, rates, electric, advertising, insurance, license, feeding, equioment, alarm cover, tax, accountants, admin, vat, staff costs, transport and so on befor you even take a wage yourself witch then has to go to pay rent, council tax, electric, gas, water, waste, tv license, car costs, food and so on and on and on.. and all this has to come out of a 40% or so mark up..
> Im guessing as you mention cold blooded your in south essex? used to be a large number of shops in the area and now only a hand full because of the over heads and poor sales... infact i can think of 12 that have come and gone in the last 5 years and more that never got of the ground, and those still going are facing hard times.


 
I think she meant in comparison to private sellers which is very true. Hence why i only buy equipment, animals etc from such sources myself.

Totally agree with the statement in the op. 

As with everything it is an opinion which everyone is entitled to one so maybe bear that in mind : victory:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Jeniva said:


> Way to bite my head off. I do understand shops I've worked in shops before and I know it's a rip off MOST of the time. If it's not then why would some other shops be selling the same product for a LOT less?
> Ok EG a pet store near me, is huge, got loads and loads of pet stuff and a small area of reptile stuff (no actual reptiles though). A habistat there, a dimmer one was 69.99 when you could get it in other shops for 40 and online for in the 30's.
> Clearly rip off.
> And obviously people will want to go to cheaper options because it's their money - no their understanding that they're spending.


Not biting your head off just giving some simple fact as this type of thread comes up a lot and the op often says the same as you, so you worked in a shop but did you deal with the buying, bills and so on?

Yes some shops are more expensive on the same product, but why is that? well first off all many wholesalers have servral price points subject to what you spend per month that can bring big savings, some shops simply do not do the turn over on reptile product to get these price points.
Secondly location of the shop and the extra rent and rates it brings have to come from some where, dont pay the bills you go bust!

Buy where you want, as you said its your money but befor making sweeping statments damming shops open your mind and look at the bigger picture..


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

wheaty5 said:


> I think she meant in comparison to private sellers which is very true. Hence why i only buy equipment, animals etc from such sources myself.
> 
> Totally agree with the statement in the op.
> 
> As with everything it is an opinion which everyone is entitled to one so maybe bear that in mind : victory:


You cant compare private keepers to shops, the over heads and need to make money are poles apart. Yes we all have a opinion on things but that does not override the simple fact of what shops have to pay out to stay in business so bearing that in mind i take nothing back and still say people need to take a more realistic look at the world and how in works..


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe it's because I've worked in shops and they always treat their employee's like crap - So I just generally hate retail in general as for the most part they're the same. Obviously not ALL would treat their employee's like crap, or at least I'd hope not. And still the employee's get paid mostly bare minimum despite the amount of money the shop does make. Again just using the word mostly - because it's all in my experience my bosses have been a holes to me and screwed me over with pay etc etc. 

Plus whenever I've gone to pet shops/reptiles shops (minus the one I mentioned that seemed pretty decent), they seem to be trying to sell you things that will actually be damaging to the reptile just because they want to make money. 
It's like I saw a post on here before about a guy who bought his first snake with the set up kit the shop guy told him to get, it didn't even have a stat and the next day the snake was dead - no doubt over heated. : / 

Again I'm not saying every where is like this - but due to not having great experience in general I'm more selective about what reptile shops I trust.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We have an online store & and physical store aswell, we pride ourselves on our prices but at the end of the day people need to remember there are over-heads and a small profit margin. Most prices are near trade prices these days anyways! -
www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm puzzled as to how to online shops can be 'sell, sell, sell' and trying to sell you things that are damaging to your reptiles? Surely one of the salient features of an online shop is the lack of shop - customer interaction??


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I meant in store shops are sell sell sell, telling you to buy things that aren't useful and damaging to your reptile. 

Also starter kits pretty much are useless and include things that are bad for reptiles - or don't include super important things like thermostats. 

And ty did check out blue reptiles, good prices.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeniva said:


> I meant in store shops are sell sell sell, telling you to buy things that aren't useful and damaging to your reptile.
> 
> Also starter kits pretty much are useless and include things that are bad for reptiles - or don't include super important things like thermostats.
> 
> And ty did check out blue reptiles, good prices.


 I can assure you, we are NOT that type of shop, we all keep reptiles here and want to advise people the best way we can! Im always on the other end of the phone if anybody needs advice.


----------

